# Provérbios - À previsão do tempo



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 02:29)

Muitas são as histórias, 
Que nos contam os antigos. 
E todos têm na memória
Algumas palavras, alguns ditos.

Que lhes soam como tintas,
No céu borradas, em tela assente.
Em dias de sol na eira,
Em noites de quarto crescente.

Sopra o vento de Suão,
Chuva sim! Seca? No Verão.
Meteomalucos são gente,
Gente sim, e com razão!

E é em memória a estes provérbios antigos, que resolvi criar o meu primeiro tópico no meteopt. Gostava de saber até que ponto não terão eles uma certa veracidade.

Encontrei os seguintes, numa página na net:

A Lua, quando pinta, quinta; e, se ao sexto não despinta, vai até aos trinta.
A Lua, como pinta, trinta.
Circo na Lua: chuva na rua.
Lua, com circo ao largo: chuva ao perto.
Lua deitada: marinheiro em pé.
Lua inclinada não leva nada.
Lua nova trovejada trinta dias é molhada.
Lua nova trovejada trinta dias é molhada; e, se venta, noventa.
Lua nova trovejada ou vem seca ou vem molhada.
Carnaval na rua: Páscoa em casa.
Páscoa a assoalhar: Natal atrás do lar.
Natal à lareira: Páscoa na soalheira.
Natal em casa: Páscoa na praça.
Se a Senhora das Candeias rir, está o inverno para vir.
Se a Senhora das Candeias chora, está o inverno fora.
Se a Senhora das Candeias ri e chora, está o inverno meio dentro e meio fora.
Março chuvoso: S. João farinhoso.
O Agosto será gaiteiro, se for bom o Janeiro.
Aberta para Castela: chuva como terra.
Arco da velha por água espera.
Quando o vento vem do mar, na noite de S. João, não há verão.
Quando o sapo salta, a chuva não falta.
Céu pardacento: ou chuva ou vento.
Céu às cavadelas: chuva às gabelas.
Aurora ruiva: vento ou chuiva.
Ao meio-dia, ou carrega ou alivia.
Rigor da noite: chuva de manhã.
Rigor de nascente: chuva de repente.
Gaivotas em terra: tempestade no mar.
Em ano de nozes, guarda lenha para o inverno.
Geada na lama: chuva reclama.
Geada na lama: chuva na cama.
Primeiro dia de Janeiro: primeiro dia de verão.
Ao quinto dia, verás o mês que terás.
Arco-íris na serra: tira os bois e lavra a terra.
Boa noite, após mau tempo, traz chuva e vento.
Sol que muito madruga pouco dura.
Manhã de névoa: tarde de sesta.
Vento de leste não traz nada que preste.
Vento suão: chuva na mão.
Vento suão molha no inverno, seca no verão.


Alguns parecem um pouco espalhafatosos em rimas forçadas. Outros porém, são dotados de uma certa inteligência!


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2008 às 09:15)

Em Abril, águas mil !!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2008 às 09:31)

O Agosto será gaiteiro, se for bom o Janeiro.
Bem se este tiver algum fundamento, esqueçam o verão .


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Grande recolha André 

Devia era existir um do género:

"Se no MeteoPT quiserem neve, vai nevar!!!!!"


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2008 às 10:16)

​

*Quando quiseres mentir, fala no tempo que há-de vir.​*

​



Ora bem:



*Aspecto do Céu *


Vermelho nascente que pronto descora,
Tempo de chuva que está p'ra demora.
Brilhante nascente que nuvens desfaz,
Reúne a companha que bom tempo nos traz.

Sol nascente desfigurado,
No Inverno, frio, no Verão, molhado.

Sol que nasce em nuvens sentado
não vás ao mar fica deitado.

Poente nubloso, vermelho acobreado
Safa a japona, que o tempo é molhado.

Sol posto ledo, com claro ao norte,
Andar sem medo que estás com sorte.

Nuvens aos pares, paradas, cor de cobre,
É temporal que se descobre.

Rosado sol posto
Cariz bem disposto.

Vermelha alvorada
Vem mal-encarada.

Nuvem comprida que se desfia
Sinal de grande ventania.

Miragem que espante
Vento do levante.

Com céu azul carregado,
Teremos o barco em vento afogado.

Mas se está claro, cheio de luz,
Haja alegria, que o tempo é de truz.

Foge de um céu azul aleitado;
Ou desces à câmara ou ficas molhado.

Céu pedrento, chuva ou vento,
Não tem assento.

Nuvens finas, sem ligação,
Bom tempo, brisas de feição.

Nuvens espessas e acumuladas,
Ventanias certas e continuadas.

Nuvens pequenas, altas e escuras
São chuvas certas e seguras.

Se grandes, correm desmanteladas,
Mau tempo, velas rizadas.

Castelos de nuvens sem nuvens por cima
São chuvadas certas mesmo sem rimas. 


*
Nevoeiro *

Se ao vale a névoa baixar, vai para o mar.
Mas se p'los montes se atrasa, fica em casa.
Depois de chuva, nevoeiro,
Tens bom tempo marinheiro. 



*Aves Marinhas * 

Se entra por terra a gaivota,
É que o temporal a enxota.
Quando a passarada berra,
O marinheiro procura terra. 



*Chuva *

Se vem chuva e depois vento
Põe-te em guarda e toma tento.
Se tens vento e depois água,
Deixa andar que não faz mágoa.

Chuva miudinha como farinha
Dá vento do norte mas não muito forte.

Entre os Santos e o Natal
É Inverno natural.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2008 às 11:39)

Deixo aqui mais alguns:

Braga é o penico do céu;

foi-se o nordeste, turvou-se o azul, fugiu do norte, foi para o sul;

volta direita, vem satisfeita. Volta de cão traz furacão;

se um dia Deus quiser, até com norte pode chover

se um trovão seco no céu reboa, temporal violento nos apregoa;

sem nuvens o céu e estrelas sem brilho verás que a tormenta te põe num sarilho;

Agora 2 provérbios que se diz mais no Algarve:

Vento de Levante não há peixe

Quanto estiver Levante não chove (este é falso já tenho visto cada tempestade quando está de leste sueste), mas só no sotavento que no barlavento nada de chuva  em Agosto e em Outubro pôs o Algarve a nadar e não chove


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Pessoalmente gosto deste, e corrijam-me se o mês estiver mal, ouve-se tantas versões

Fevereiro quente, trás o diabo no ventre.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

De minha autoria não resisti:

"Janeiro sem zero de quota,
Mário Barros à cambalhota."


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 14:19)

HotSpot disse:


> De minha autoria não resisti:
> 
> "Janeiro sem zero de quota,
> Mário Barros à cambalhota."



 O tempo escasseia para esse ícone do fórum chamado Mario Barros! Mas garanto que se cai um nevão em Portugal é JUSTISSIMO que ele nos massacre com posts a cascar em nós!!!


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

HotSpot disse:


> De minha autoria não resisti:
> 
> "Janeiro sem zero de quota,
> Mário Barros à cambalhota."



  Já tenho a máquina  pronta para ir ver esse espectáculo de cambalhotas!!


----------

